# How to get rid of "beef taste" in meat?



## sybil (May 4, 2017)

When I'm about to fry some meat, I usually just add salt and pepper to it. I then put a small amount of grapeseed oil in a pan, and I fry the meat turning it around every so often. I also might add some garlic to the pan or some rosemary. When the meat is done, I can certainly taste the salt and pepper, but the meat itself retains a "beef taste". In other words, it's got a stale taste to it, as if I didn't season it with anything at all. Is there a way to get rid of that beef taste?


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Are you cooking it a lot or a just until rare?

One of the things you can do is brine the meat first in a 10% solution of salt water.  That might help.

I'm afraid though, beef tastes like beef, I know, silly right?  But why not focus on something else?


----------



## maryb (Mar 21, 2008)

Lost me, if you don't want to taste beef don't cook beef... maybe try a different oil, olive oil pairs well with beef


----------



## sybil (May 4, 2017)

kuan said:


> Are you cooking it a lot or a just until rare?
> 
> One of the things you can do is brine the meat first in a 10% solution of salt water. That might help.
> 
> I'm afraid though, beef tastes like beef, I know, silly right? But why not focus on something else?


I usually cook it a lot. I'll try doing the brine. Thanks.


----------



## sybil (May 4, 2017)

MaryB said:


> Lost me, if you don't want to taste beef don't cook beef... maybe try a different oil, olive oil pairs well with beef


I'll give olive oil a try. Thanks.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

If your beef tastes stale then it might be poor quality beef, or poor quality stale ingredients.  I can't imagine anything having a beefier taste than beef.  Maybe the language is not translating well, where are you from?


----------



## sybil (May 4, 2017)

Koukouvagia said:


> If your beef tastes stale then it might be poor quality beef, or poor quality stale ingredients. I can't imagine anything having a beefier taste than beef. Maybe the language is not translating well, where are you from?


I called it a "beef taste" because I didn't know how to describe it. What I am referring to is the bland taste that meat has when it hasn't been seasoned with anything. In my case despite adding salt and pepper to it before frying, it still comes out with that bland taste.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

What cut of beef are you using? And where are you buying your beef from?


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

One way to get rid of that taste is to sub with pork, chicken, or firm tofu.


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

Sybil said:


> I called it a "beef taste" because I didn't know how to describe it. What I am referring to is the bland taste that meat has when it hasn't been seasoned with anything. In my case despite adding salt and pepper to it before frying, it still comes out with that bland taste.


I know exactly what you mean, there have been a few times when I bought meat from the grocery store and when I tasted it i just knew it came from a miserable animal living in a factory. Maybe try gettting beef from a reputable butcher, I promise you that even the cheaperst cut of meat should still taste like meat. But I would try to find another way to describe this taste, I can't imagine many things that are more delicious than "beef taste "


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

Are you getting a good caramelization on the meat? If not, possibly you are overcrowding the pan which will cause the meat to steam more than saute. If this is the case, the meat winds up being less interesting/bland in taste.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

What color is it before you start?

It is rare (hehe) but if it has been frozen and defrosted and then frozen again most of the blood will leech out and the flavor right with it.

mimi


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

flipflopgirl said:


> What color is it before you start?
> 
> It is rare (hehe) but if it has been frozen and defrosted and then frozen again most of the blood will leech out and the flavor right with it.
> 
> mimi


Personal pet peeve of mine, but the liquid that comes out of meat is not blood. There may be TRACE amounts of blood left behind in meat, but the liquid that comes out is basically a mixture of water and myoglobin, which is a protein that bonds with o2 and distributes it to the muscles (also gives muscles the red color).

Animals are bleed during the slaughter process and almost all the blood is pumped and/or drained out. If you ever have actual blood in or on your meat you'll know, because it is thick, black-ish, and quite distinct looking from the juice. This is usually rare (at least in the US) and indicates something went wrong with the slaughter. Usually this meat will never make it past QA checks at the slaughterhouse, though sometimes it does. Again, given how many animals we kill for food in this country, it is extremely rare.

Aside from that, what you said about the freezing/re-freezing process is accurate. To add to your point, the freezer can often impart "off" flavors as well to the meat if it is improperly wrapped or stored for a very long time.

Anyways, to the OP's question, it most likely has to do with the quality of beef you are buying, the cut, and how much you are cooking it. Grass fed beef tends to have a stronger flavor ("gamey") and might be what you are experiencing. This taste is exacerbated the more you cook it.

Odd question though...how to remove beef taste from beef. I feel like we are missing something.


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

Someday said:


> Personal pet peeve of mine, but the liquid that comes out of meat is not blood. There may be TRACE amounts of blood left behind in meat, but the liquid that comes out is basically a mixture of water and myoglobin, which is a protein that bonds with o2 and distributes it to the muscles (also gives muscles the red color).
> 
> Animals are bleed during the slaughter process and almost all the blood is pumped and/or drained out. If you ever have actual blood in or on your meat you'll know, because it is thick, black-ish, and quite distinct looking from the juice. This is usually rare (at least in the US) and indicates something went wrong with the slaughter. Usually this meat will never make it past QA checks at the slaughterhouse, though sometimes it does. Again, given how many animals we kill for food in this country, it is extremely rare.
> 
> ...


Thank you for that reminder. Too many people either forget or never knew.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

flipflopgirl said:


> What color is it before you start?
> 
> It is rare (hehe) but if it has been frozen and defrosted and then frozen again most of the blood will leech out and the flavor right with it.
> 
> mimi


Thanks for the FYI.... I am no stranger to butchering but no one ever thought to enlighten me and I always assumed.

So what seeps from my steak is not blood....makes sense as it doesn't coagulate on the plate....duh.

I gave the neighbor a pack of good home ground beef (prime sirloin and some nice chuck roasts) to make tacos.

She called saying the flavor was crap.

I asked her to walk me thru what she did.

Steamed by adding water to the pan and covered.

Cooked under low heat until no pink left and then rinsed whatever fat might remain off with hot water.

I know...(she is cut off) never heard of it either.

Asked what possessed her to commit such a crime and got this 'summer is almost here and I want to drop some lbs...saw this on Pinterest so tried it out".

Doubt the OP did this but thought to share the ignorance of the shallow minded...

mimi


----------



## brianshaw (Dec 18, 2010)

That's some neighbor...


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

BrianShaw said:


> That's some neighbor...


Right?

She prolly weighs 110 soaking wet.

I wish I was that fat.

My neighborhood does a lot of bartering and she makes some really great salsas and chutneys....

mimi


----------



## koukouvagia (Apr 3, 2008)

flipflopgirl said:


> Thanks for the FYI.... I am no stranger to butchering but no one ever thought to enlighten me and I always assumed.
> 
> So what seeps from my steak is not blood....makes sense as it doesn't coagulate on the plate....duh.
> 
> ...


As far as losing weight goes, it would not enter my mind to do something like this. She's just a person who knows not the first clue about cooking. Want tacos? Sure, I'll boil some up for you haha.


----------



## bloodymary (May 9, 2017)

Sybil said:


> When I'm about to fry some meat, I usually just add salt and pepper to it. I then put a small amount of grapeseed oil in a pan, and I fry the meat turning it around every so often. I also might add some garlic to the pan or some rosemary. When the meat is done, I can certainly taste the salt and pepper, but the meat itself retains a "beef taste". In other words, it's got a stale taste to it, as if I didn't season it with anything at all. Is there a way to get rid of that beef taste?


That is a loaded question. I agree it could easily be the quality/source of meat, but it could also be the heat temperature and cooking method.


Sybil said:


> I usually cook it a lot. I'll try doing the brine. Thanks.


It is my opinion that cooking beef to a well done temperature, the meat is rendered flat/flavorless by that cooking process anyway, no matter what oil you use, or how well it was spiced, or brined.


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

> Originally Posted by *Sybil*
> 
> I fry the meat turning it around every so often.


Depending on what exactly you mean by "every so often", and how hot your pan is, you could be steaming your steak, rather than searing it, which means a bland taste instead of a great caramelized crust.


----------



## flipflopgirl (Jun 27, 2012)

French Fries said:


> > Originally Posted by *Sybil*
> >
> > I fry the meat turning it around every so often.
> 
> ...


Exactly.

See my taco story.

mimi


----------



## french fries (Sep 5, 2008)

flipflopgirl said:


> See my taco story.


Just read it. Huh... Boiled beef tacos anyone? /img/vbsmilies/smilies/eek.gif


----------



## beelost (Jun 5, 2017)

I keep meat in marinade for a couple of hours


----------



## cjmmytunes (Apr 15, 2013)

When I fix steaks, I usually use a seasoning salt or myself (lemon pepper seasoning for my Mom) and cook them in the broiler because we don't have a grill at the moment.  Chicken breasts and pork chops I will marinate in Italian seasoning and broil.


----------



## Thatguyoverthere (Mar 30, 2018)

Take a glove of garlic, brown it slightly in pan. Then cook you’re meat as normal. Honestly can’t eat beef anymore without using garlic anymore to kill that “strange meaty” flavour and aroma. Smells like a slaughter house and even when your meat is cooked through it still smells and tastes raw in the back of your mouth. Experiment, cook up some beef... one in garlic oil other just normal. Serve it up, and ask which tastes better. Good luck


----------



## Beltway Chef (Mar 14, 2018)

You could try to let it marinate in red wine with aromatics, it's a method I would use for meats with a strong gamey flavor. It helps.


----------



## drirene (Dec 30, 2015)

Lol! Teeheehee! Best way to get rid of beef taste in meat... Don't eat the stinkin' stuff! (Feed it to the kitties.)

Sorry to all you meat eaters, but this thread left it w i d e open for a veggie to jump in.


----------



## dogfood (Mar 3, 2018)

Getting rid of beef taste?
Do not sear, cube 3/4" and rinse meat well, place in pressure cooker with the apropos amount of water.
Cook 30-50 minutes.
Drain, strain results and repeat 3 times.
Resulting sludge will no longer taste like meat.


----------

